# Friend bricked his VZW GS3



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey yall, one if my buddies accidently flashed his vzw 3 with an international rom, without talking to me first. He says that it is unresponsive. I haven't looked yet to see the damage, but if it isn't reaponsive, what do i need to do to get it back to stock and set him back up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you get into Download mode? Turn phone off, hold down home key+volume down+ power key.

If you can, you should be able to ODIN back to stock. Idk where the ODIN file is though. I'll try to find it in a bit, if you can get into Download mode.

Edit: Here they are:

http://samsung-updat...ce/?id=SCH-I535

You have to install ODIN on your computer as well (direct link)

http://goo.im/devs/i...lek/Odin307.zip


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Copy, i know about download mode and odin... im sure i will have to repit as well. Ill let you know when i get ahold of it in the morning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Does Odin work on Mac?

I rooted using Adam's Casual app, and then flashed aokp m1, and now getting the software not authoized by vzw. I can't boot into recovery (home, v-up and power button). Any ideas?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

sazerac said:


> Does Odin work on Mac?
> 
> I rooted using Adam's Casual app, and then flashed aokp m1, and now getting the software not authoized by vzw. I can't boot into recovery (home, v-up and power button). Any ideas?


eek. this is gonna be a problem. Odin seems to be just for windows, but there is hope. There's a program called Heimdal, it's the mac version. Sorry I don't have a link, I don't have a mac. I would google it and read up on it, in theory it will work the same way Odin would but having never used it I can't swear to it.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

I have aquired a pc and I'm currently reading up on how to use Odin. I am able to get the phone in download mode and have odin on the pc, but I'm still learning/reading what to do from here.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Odin is simple. Just follow the directions, and you'll be fine. And remember, USE PDA!


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the reassurance. The driver is taking forever to install on the pc.

Will I be able to follow the back to stock method in this thread? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recoverybootloader-unlock-sch-i535-d2vzwverizon-galaxy-s-iii/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> eek. this is gonna be a problem. Odin seems to be just for windows, but there is hope. There's a program called Heimdal, it's the mac version. Sorry I don't have a link, I don't have a mac. I would google it and read up on it, in theory it will work the same way Odin would but having never used it I can't swear to it.


Heimdall currently doesn't support our device still. He made a beta but you have to compile it at this point.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Heimdall currently doesn't support our device still. He made a beta but you have to compile it at this point.


So the real question is what can the mac user do? I mean, it doesn't affect me, obviously, but I think everyone deserves help. I guess he (sazerac) could either borrow a friend's pc or use a public one to use Odin. All he/you need is Odin, the .tar file to flash, and the Samsung USB drivers. If you need any of that, sazerac, PM me and I can send you links to my dropbox.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I have borrowed a PC from my neighbor. I am currently downloading the .tar file now. I have Odin installed, the driver installed, and my phone is being recognized in Odin. So I'm hopeful. I will just flash the tar in the PDA mode and I'm hoping it will work.

Then after I settle for a bit, maybe, just maybe I'll try to root.

PS - this is my wife's phone which she bought like 5 hours ago. I've been an Android user since the og droid days, and haven't had a soft brick yet. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

After you root it and install recovery, install and run Triangle Away, before you flash a ROM.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been seeing that in my research to fix this soft brick. I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

sazerac said:


> I've been seeing that in my research to fix this soft brick. I'll be sure to do that.


also if you want I have a .tar file that's pre-rooted if you're interested. It'll fix your phone just as easily and it comes pre-rooted.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> also if you want I have a .tar file that's pre-rooted if you're interested. It'll fix your phone just as easily and it comes pre-rooted.


Which firmware is it?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

To the actual OP of this thread:

When you get it look closely if you can get into download mode. My concern is the partition for kernel on the International S3 is the same partition that is used for Download mode on the S3. So, if you flash an International kernel, or a ROM with a kernel included, its an insta-brick, and not a light one. The problem is even Download mode is wiped then as its over-written by the International kernel, which is very bad news indeed, as we do not have fastboot either, so you effectively have no way of saving it, short of a jtag. I believe Invisblek had helped someone out in a similar situation awhile ago who did something similar and I think they found a way to save it with the pit file but I'm not sure. He has all the pits on his goo account though for safe-keeping.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you all. All set now. Used my neighbor's PC to flash back to stock using Odin. After that I ended up rooting and unlocking bootloader. I realized where I messed up. I used Adam's Casual app on the mac. I overlooked flashing the unlocked bootloader. So when I flashed a custom rom.....softbrick. Good learning experience though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sazerac said:


> Thank you all. All set now. Used my neighbor's PC to flash back to stock using Odin. After that I ended up rooting and unlocking bootloader. I realized where I messed up. I used Adam's Casual app on the mac. I overlooked flashing the unlocked bootloader. So when I flashed a custom rom.....softbrick. Good learning experience though.


Glad you're all set. This is what I worry about because the 2 computers in my house are MacBooks and Odin for some unknown reason only works for Windows.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Glad you're all set. This is what I worry about because the 2 computers in my house are MacBooks and Odin for some unknown reason only works for Windows.


I'm a PC.









(Never thought I'd be quoting a MS slogan lol)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I'm a PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol which firmware do you have for use in odin that is rooted?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol which firmware do you have for use in odin that is rooted?


The original root66 from when the phone first came out. Since I never run stock I don't really care that there are updated versions since then. lol

btw, the OP's phone is fine, I gave him that file and he's got everything working again.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

There's a site that offers JTAG repair for $60. I'll try and get the link but a couple of people have done it with success.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii/

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> The original root66 from when the phone first came out. Since I never run stock I don't really care that there are updated versions since then. lol
> 
> btw, the OP's phone is fine, I gave him that file and he's got everything working again.


Wait I'm confused are you talking about the actual OP or Sazerac (who kinda thread hijacked?) Sazerac was talking about Odin/Heimdall. The actual OP hasn't posted back in this thread yet saying he's even seen his buddy's phone, said he was going to look at it tomorrow. And if his buddy's phone really did flash an International ROM (and I'd assume International kernel) an ODIN file shouldn't be able to restore it, as Download mode should be wiped out at this point if that's the case.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Wait I'm confused are you talking about the actual OP or Sazerac (who kinda thread hijacked?) Sazerac was talking about Odin/Heimdall. The actual OP hasn't posted back in this thread yet saying he's even seen his buddy's phone, said he was going to look at it tomorrow. And if his buddy's phone really did flash an International ROM (and I'd assume International kernel) an ODIN file shouldn't be able to restore it, as Download mode should be wiped out at this point if that's the case.


sorry, i meant sazarec. he got his hands on a pc and used odin.

just curious, what would one do in that case?


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, I have the phone in hand, haven't hooked it up yet, just letting ya'll know I am still here!


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

OK, I have it hooked up and everything, we are unable to enter download mode, when I plug the phone to the computer it comes up with qhsusb_dload on the computer, with an error in installing drivers, does someone have the drivers?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> http://mobiletechvid...g-galaxy-s-iii/
> 
> - Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


I just went to that link. I'm in the wrong line of work. They charge $30 to root your phone and install the ROM of your choice. $30 to flash a ROM? ROFLMFAO!!! How do I apply for that job??? lol


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> OK, I have it hooked up and everything, we are unable to enter download mode, when I plug the phone to the computer it comes up with qhsusb_dload on the computer, with an error in installing drivers, does someone have the drivers?


Can you boot into dl mode to begin with? power off the phone, then hold volume down + home + power until the "warning" screen appears?

Edit: Hope Goose checks this thread soon, this is getting outside of my area of expertise, he knows more about this side of things than I do.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Can you boot into dl mode to begin with? power off the phone, then hold volume down + home + power until the "warning" screen appears?


Nope


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I found the QHSUSB_DLOAD drivers for Samsung, and have them installed now, computer recognizes device... kinda getting somewhere...


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> Nope


Ok, as Goose said, download mode is probably borked because the partitions are different for the international versus the American versions. So... at this point I'm out of ideas. Hopefully Goose will jump back in soon, PM him if he doesn't.

Sorry about this situation, it sounds really bad. Hopefully Goose can help you find a solution, I'm sure there is somewhere out there.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

ok, can someone hook me up with the pit files? 16GB


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> ok, can someone hook me up with the pit files? 16GB


http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/sch-i535-16gb.pit

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright I am recognized in QPST


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

If I can get the mbn files I can download them to the phone

aboot.mbn
rpm.mbn
the mbns for the secondary bootloaders
and tz.mbn

and anything other flashable qpst files you can think of


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> If I can get the mbn files I can download them to the phone
> 
> aboot.mbn
> rpm.mbn
> ...


I'd hit up Invisblek and see if he has them.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright, sent him a PM, now we wait, unless I find them


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi-

So far nobody (to my knowledge) has been able to recover their GS3 that is in qualcomm download mode. If you are able to use QPST to repair it, it would be awesome if you could post a guide explaining what you did.

edit: You can pull the files you need from an odin tar file. Just use 7zip and right click-> open as archive (you will get an error, say OK) and you can extract what you need. I have linked the VRALF2 bootchain .tar that you can extract the stuff from. Here: http://d-h.st/cnN

MD5 before upload: FD72698B730DB04266F6CDF703C8346E

Files inside:

sbl1.mbn
sbl2.mbn
sbl3.mbn
aboot.mbn
rpm.mbn
tz.mbn


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks will continue to update if I find a way


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I know that it was tried many times before me, and all failures, I am willing to accept defeat as well. Until we can get a MSM8960.hex file, we cannot perform an emergency download to the product. This Qualcomm's doing, and not Samsung. Thank you for your help!


----------

